

The Measurement That Would Reveal The Universe As A Computer Simulation - austinlyons
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/429561/the-measurement-that-would-reveal-the-universe-as/?ref=rss

======
stephengillie
Duplicate: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4636362>

